# Christmas Eve Laugh on BAPERN



## mef245 (Sep 19, 2004)

For those not working the last half Christmas eve: (Hopefully most)
Chelsea PD put out a BOLO shortly after 2 a.m.:

Chelsea reports numerous B&amp;E's in their city tonight. Suspect description given out on BAPERN 3 was for a heavyset white male in a red suit with a white beard. Last seen fleeing across rooftops in a sleigh pulled by reindeer. 
Every area community acknowledged with a few quips thrown in, until 
State Boston called out that they had that suspect in custody, what do you want done with the reindeer ?
Leave it those troopers, man........

It was pretty funny.
Happy Christmas to all and to all a good night !
5 more hours to go.......


----------



## MCPD617 (Oct 4, 2004)

hahaha...I wish I heard that


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

That's great. Some of the stuff you hear on the radio some night's is hilarious.

Like the night the Sox won against NY i think, they were in at fenway and one of the officers called in that there were bottles getting thrown at them and the dispatcher goes from where sir and the officer goes Ummm.... The Sky...

Ha ha it was hilarious.

Scott unk:


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

:L: :L:


----------



## FSCPD902 (Sep 28, 2003)

haha that is classic... :lol:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

The best part of it was it was superintendent O'Toole on the radio too. It was funny as hell. He just doesn't care at all when he's on the radio and tv I like that in a guy at his level. The"F#*k em if they can't take a joke" kinda look on things.

Scott c:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

> had that suspect in custody, what do you want done with the reindeer ?


 Call the poaching squad from Marlbourogh :roll:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

nfire: :L: 
That's F'in great!!

Scott c:


----------



## mef245 (Sep 19, 2004)

SAPD";p="50249 said:


> That's great. Some of the stuff you hear on the radio some night's is hilarious.
> 
> Like the night the Sox won against NY i think, they were in at fenway and one of the officers called in that there were bottles getting thrown at them and the dispatcher goes from where sir and the officer goes Ummm.... The Sky...
> --------------
> I was there for that; started Brookline ave right at Fenway and pushed 'em all the way down past the Landmark building.....it was pretty wild.


----------



## Pancakeman (May 18, 2003)

For those of you who have worked the last halves for years can not forget the Christmas words of wisdom Boston Police Dispatcher *POLICE OFFICER JJ BROWN *always sends out. He would make everyone laugh during the last half shift on christmas eve. I believe *JJ BROWN *who knows where you are when your in the sh*t while working.........has had a heart attack and is recooperating presently.


----------

